# Did "Cold Snap" Move Any Birds



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Did this first cold snap of the year move any birds? I've had a northwest wind pounding around my neck of the woods all day. Its not all that cold but I suppose a lot of the blue wings are headed out along with the woodies. Anybody make it out this morning or notice any movements of birds?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hunted around Maple Lake this morning. Not a ton of birds around, but I had 2 flocks of 25 mallards cup up right into the decoys, 5 ft off the water 10 yards out. Also had a flock of 20 gadwall do the same thing. Also had some wood ducks and teal come in. Not a ton of new birds, but you could definately tell the way that those birds dumped in, that they were new to the area.

Probably going to try it again tomorrow. More cold temps and snow last night in Bemidji. dd: Should be a few more new flocks around.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I had birds leave on me Sunday morning. Had a field with about 600 geese aggressively feeding on beans. The next morning I saw 6 birds in all. Pretty sure they grabbed onto that north wind and took the free ride.

Watched some mallards doing some real stupid things Sunday morning too. They hadn't been in the area for more than an hour.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I was out yesterday and we found a field (not posted for once) that had a few hundred... with lots of miles didn't really see too much that wasn't already on posted. Talkin to some buddies just now they said a few good concentrations so who really knows I am swamped with midterms...


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Was just out goose hunting today in S. MN and saw some big flocks of mallards flying, so I take it there are on there way.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Not much in my area in south central ND. Scouted tonight a few new mallards not many. The geese are mostly locals which are very smart now. Need some migrants.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish I could get out tomorrow. Winds are supposed to stay out of the NW all day. To much crap going on. Studying for an exam I need to pass for work. In addition, I'm going to be in Arizona all weekend so no hunting for me for at least a week.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

So the 3rd day of N type winds have arrived and its still not warm... Every part of me wants to think that a fair number of new birds showed up and its drivin me nuts that i can't see for myself until later this week..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im betting very few new birds will arrive with this.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Your probably right, but I hope your wrong... I have been checkin forecasts in random locations up the flyway into canada and all the way to pretty much the border of the NW territory/alberta is still not froze with highs in the day up to 45... one other place in mid-northern alberta still is holding 50-60's until next week when it looks to cool off. That's alot of land that is full of snowless fields and lots and lots of open water... but its coming in a few weeks at most we should be money...


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i had a lot of new ducks in ontario

hunting was cash-mun


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

We were up in the northeast part of ND and saw a number of swans and lots of lesser's. It seems these birds were a bit confused so I imagine they had dropped in the night before. We got on some flight mallards as well. Unfortunately we couldn't scout the area more.


----------

